# Linear gradient won’t show me what I’m doing?



## dagingrich (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey - when I’m using the linear gradient, I can do all the adjusting I like, and my changes don’t show in my photo until I click on to something else ( edit, crop etc). Did I accidentally hit a button? Used to work just fine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi daginrich, welcome to the forum!

No lines on the photo showing the outer edges of your changes? And if you press the O key 1-3 times, does the red overlay show up?

If not, I'm thinking the graphics card driver is probably the main suspect, so try Preferences > General tab > Use Graphics Processor and see if that solves it. If it does, checking the manufacturer's website for an updated driver may allow you to turn that back on.


----------



## dagingrich (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m getting the three lines of my gradient, and the red overlay shows up, but when I use the sliders to adjust something, nothing changes in the picture. It’s not until I switch to another editing tool (edit, healing etc) that I can see the results of my work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2018)

I'll state the obvious, but you did move the sliders? I'm sure you did! 

So I'd try the GPU checkbox next.


----------



## dagingrich (Dec 17, 2018)

Umm.. where is that in Lightroom cc?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 17, 2018)

Preferences>General tab.


----------

